# You may not believe this but...



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Phoenix P-8's do exist. I just got 2 of the yesterday. They look just like a P-5 with more trigger & power inputs.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are right, I don't believe you, ha ha! 

Yep, been hearing they are coming in dribbles and dabs... 

Where did you get yours from Bill? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

From the dealer who I work with, Garden Railroad Supply Co.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill,
You should make it a link: *GARDEN RAILROAD SU**PPLY Co.* 
Russ


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

El Presidente, of course you are correct.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

The P8's are on the way to the dealers and I just ordered 6 units at $156 each....................Jim


----------

